# 25rss - What Should I Expect To Pay?



## theozbc (Sep 26, 2005)

I've narrowed my search to the 25RSS due to my TV. I have a 2004 Dodge Durango (2nd Generation) with 5.7 Hemi and tow package. I plan to purchase the Reese Dual Cam HP with sway control and WD.

I have no reason to purchase a 25RSS right now. I wouldn't use the trailer until May 2006 plus, I'd have to store it in my yard for the winter. I plan to hit some trailer shows and talk to a few Outback dealers over the winter. My local dealer quoted my $16,900 +taxes +freight/prep +hitch +plates +title. That's if I purchased now. Probably somewhere between 19 and 19.5K.

What should I expect to pay in March or April of 2006? Anyone have and idea?


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

19.5 seems a little high -- i would contact a couple of other dealers just for grins to see what they could do...

but i do think that you are correct in waiting to get it if your not going to go right into it


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Welcome









If I could tell you what was going to happen with inflation between now and May, I could make a bunch of money.









I would think that if you added up you $16900 plus tax, tags, title, prep and hitch work you'll kiss $19-20K.

My best advice is to shop online and use resources such as Lakeshore RV and other Local Dealers to match pricing. Also, don't fall for a "Show" price. The Larger dealers at the Larger shows will pay up $100K or more for the space. Guess who pays that bill?????

This year our dealer had our unit as a "Show Special" for $18,300. We paid $2k less than that during the week of the show. We negotiated over the phone and at the dealers lot. Much easier!

Good luck and happy hunting!

Tim


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

You might want to wait until January or February to go back to the dealer. At that time of year the sales traffic is slow.

I also read a magazine article once that indicated the dealers are offered factory incentives ($$$) for sales during January/February and they can discount the price a bit more knowing the factory money will be in the deal too.

Now life after Katrina may have eliminated the winter incentives, I think they were mainly offering it to help keep the production lines busy during the winter slow time. They may not be slow this winter.


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

also, try and buy on the last day of the month. it amazing what hoops sales managers will jump through...


----------

